

PIMPD - Perl Interface for the Music Player Daemon (MPD) - trapd00r
http://code.google.com/p/pimpd/

======
jrockway
People are still using MPD instead of XMMS2? Why?

~~~
chronomex
I haven't actually used XMMS2, but I really like not having the music stop if
I have to log out. Also, having it play when I'm not even done booting yet is
nice. :)

~~~
jrockway
xmms2 is a daemon like mpd, but with more modular handling of streams and a
better API for writing clients.

One client I wrote: <http://github.com/jrockway/bigband>

It collects data on which parts of which songs you listen to, and then
presents the data as a web interface. Since the data collection and web stuff
are async, the web interface can update live as you are listening to music.
(The use of this is to see which songs you listen to all the way through, and
which ones you ditch at a certain point. For me anyway, the graphs are quite
interesting.)

